# nasty shock



## daz2206 (Jan 20, 2006)

i just phoned A-PLAN to add a couple of mods to my car and asked if the worst should happen and my car got nicked or written off what would i get back, they said between 2 grand if poor condition and 5 grand if A1 condition (unmodified cars) , i explained i had spent in excess of £17,000 to get the car to what it is now but she said they just look around for similar spec car and give me that much, they said i will not get anywhere near what i had put into it back, im a bit sick now so need to try and find another insurer that will give me an agreed price (although they said nobody does this any more)


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

daz2206 said:


> so need to try and find another insurer that will give me an agreed price (although they said nobody does this any more)


mmm, so A-Plan are not perfect.

competition car insurance

...will do agreed value as long as you can provide an independant engineers report.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm with Liverpool Victoria.
The car is insured as "modified" and I told them the value.
I have paperwork of all that has been done.
Which I obviously never look at as its so depressing ....


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

moleman said:


> mmm, so A-Plan are not perfect.
> 
> competition car insurance
> 
> ...will do agreed value as long as you can provide an independant engineers report.


Added URL to my favourites for when my renewal comes around


----------



## daz2206 (Jan 20, 2006)

im paying £700 a year for fully comp with unlimited mods (i just phone them and tell them what ive done and they just add it to the list) i thought i had the perfect insurance untill today.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

theres a vast differants in telling them what it worth and haveing that figure on your policy does not make it agreed value it has to state its agreed value for the full term of the policy,try getting agreed value on a modded r34gtr ,the only way to get agreed value is to prove it,s value to the insurance company,with evedance which they will keep on file,it,s a very gray area the only people i could find to insure my r34gtr correctly were compertition car insurance.people spend all there money on the best performance parts money can buy then buy there insurance on the cheepist price they can find,i bet if people were to admite it thats what convinced them to take out there insurance,A plan admited to me that thats how most people buy there insurance and advised me not to insure with them as i would be under insured but they would insure my car al the same if i so wanted:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------

